# Checking Out : Guitar Bundle by Acoustic Samples



## ThomCSounds (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Here's my review of the Acoustic Samples Guitar Bundle. In this review, I'm going through the user interface of each of the libraries, listening to sound examples for each one of them and listening to them playing all together in a pop-rock track at the end of the video.




To purchase the Guitar Bundle by Acoustic Samples (82% off at VST Buzz for a limited time) : https://vstbuzz.com/deals/82-off-the-acoustic-samples-guitar-bundle-by-acoustic-samples/?ref=81

If you'd like to support me, feel free to add my album to your Spotify Playlists :


----------

